# Western Mass Ride Wednesday?



## JD (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll be heading down 91 on my way towards Otis Mass. and was looking to sampple some western mass. single track.  I've heard good things about Bachelor St. But really I'm just looking for a good single track ride of a coupla hours.  I like tech trails, I like flowy trails, I like tech flowy trails.  Anyone around for a tour.  Always nice to follow a local thru an area the first time...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr.Evil is in that area and would probably be the most knowledgeable.  If he doesn't respond I suggest sending him a PM.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> I'll be heading down 91 on my way towards Otis Mass. and was looking to sampple some western mass. single track.  I've heard good things about Bachelor St. But really I'm just looking for a good single track ride of a coupla hours.  I like tech trails, I like flowy trails, I like tech flowy trails.  Anyone around for a tour.  Always nice to follow a local thru an area the first time...



What time we talking about Wed? I am not sure I can get out early for a ride (though I would like to).

B-street is definatly the best riding spot in Southern Western Ma. Though I imaging that place is really slick right now. Its very rocky, with all the leaves that have fallen could make for one tricky ride.


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually, the tripp got pushed back a day and I think I'm bringing the kayak instead...looks like boating weather on the horizon.


----------



## Superbman (Nov 11, 2008)

Just this weekend we took the leaf-blower out to a bunch of trails at wendell-so it will be riding great!  It's closer to 91 than B-street.   PM me if you want a tour-If you head back up this way from OTIS, I could be around for a Batchelor St, Wendell, or other place to ride.

I'm a pretty damn good tour guide if I do say so myself!:lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 11, 2008)

Superbman said:


> Just this weekend we took the leaf-blower out to a bunch of trails at wendell-so it will be riding great!  It's closer to 91 than B-street.   PM me if you want a tour-If you head back up this way from OTIS, I could be around for a Batchelor St, Wendell, or other place to ride.
> 
> I'm a pretty damn good tour guide if I do say so myself!:lol:



You wouldn't happen to be Liam, AKA Superbman over on MTBR?

If you are, I think I know a few people that could vouche for you being a good tour guide :grin: Next year I want to be in shape to handle one of the epic rides. But if you and the rest of the guys that do those rides are anything like Steve (TheHare) than I might need a couple of years to get in shape.


----------



## BigJay (Nov 11, 2008)

Superbman said:


> Just this weekend we took the leaf-blower out to a bunch of trails at wendell-so it will be riding great!  It's closer to 91 than B-street.   PM me if you want a tour-If you head back up this way from OTIS, I could be around for a Batchelor St, Wendell, or other place to ride.
> 
> I'm a pretty damn good tour guide if I do say so myself!:lol:



Looks like you venture around here too... Cool! You never came up our way up north?


----------



## Superbman (Nov 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You wouldn't happen to be Liam, AKA Superbman over on MTBR?
> 
> If you are, I think I know a few people that could vouche for you being a good tour guide :grin: Next year I want to be in shape to handle one of the epic rides. But if you and the rest of the guys that do those rides are anything like Steve (TheHare) than I might need a couple of years to get in shape.



You got me-One screen name for all forums is my plan!


There's a pretty good range of talent on those rides--and I encourage everyone to take a stab at them (after getting in shape through the Spring and Fall of course).  Steve is a hell of a rider, there are a few guys on these rides who are at his level (and one quite a bit above), but on the whole Steve represents the very highest end of dudes who did the Epic series!  Trust me, quite a few guys and gals more than a few notches below steve's leve did pretty well on these rides!


----------



## Superbman (Nov 12, 2008)

BigJay said:


> Looks like you venture around here too... Cool! You never came up our way up north?




The farthest north I made it this year was a few trips to the greater Ascutney Area (great riding and really great folks making it happen around there!!).  Oh, and one afternoon at Millstone (which I prefer to KT...I know, crazy, huh?).  I'll be up in Northern, VT in a month or so...but to ski and not to bike! :wink:

Hopefully next year I'll travel a bit more...I always mean to, but, well, best laid plans of mice and men...

Liam


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 12, 2008)

Superbman said:


> You got me-One screen name for all forums is my plan!
> 
> 
> There's a pretty good range of talent on those rides--and I encourage everyone to take a stab at them (after getting in shape through the Spring and Fall of course).  Steve is a hell of a rider, there are a few guys on these rides who are at his level (and one quite a bit above), but on the whole Steve represents the very highest end of dudes who did the Epic series!  !



I have only ridden with Steve a couple of time, and I ussually join in on the kids rides he hosts. The guy is a complete animal on a bike. Are you going to be at the Toys for Tots ride at Robinson on the 23rd? If I am not skiing I will be there.


----------

